# just bought a 15x12 heat press, now i need to know the best DTG printer i should buy



## andysunderground (Mar 23, 2016)

starting my own company, ive already ordered a 15x12 heat press. whats the best DTG printer i could get (not trying to spend more than $400)
id like it to be able to print 15x12. also were can i get DTG transfer paper that is 15x12. Thanks for your time, andy


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

You not going to get a DTG printer for less than 400

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Are you after a DTG printer or a Sublimation printer? If I understand the processes, DTG prints directly on the garment and doesn't use transfer paper.

Sublimation printers cost a lot less than DTG printers but you're still likely to have a hard time finding one in your $400 budget.


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you have the cart before the horse.. You need to research what you are doing your questions indicates a severe lack of basic knowledge. DTG is Direct to Garment no transfer paper is involved. It is going to be difficult to find transfer paper in 15x12 that is not a standard size. There is a lot of help available on this board but you have to have a basic knowledge of what you want to be able to ask the right questions. Research Research Research. don't waste money buying equipment until you know what you need


----------

